# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  A new spot with an old name?

## JEK



----------


## amyb

Best Wishes and Good luck...see you soon!

----------


## KevinS

I have faith in Hervé to provide an experience that I will enjoy.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Love GCDS...we'll be back!

----------


## amyb

Agree...Herve has had many unforgettable locations. Continued success wished for in this unique and much loved spot.

----------


## elgreaux

looking forward, and I hear there is a pool !

----------


## cassidain

Apparemment

----------


## amyb

That used to be more common..Rivage, tamarin, Toque, Lyonaise, and Lafayette Club had pools.

----------


## elgreaux

> That used to be more common..Rivage, tamarin, Toque, Lyonaise, and Lafayette Club had pools.



yes, but Le Rivage pool and the Toque Lyonaise pools were at their respective hotels so in effect all hotel restaurants have pools... such as upstairs at Le Toiny, and in the old days there was a pool by the restaurant at Carl Gustaf, and Tamarin's pool was above ground if you recall... what else had a pool was Topolino/Cups... although not on the beach.

 Le Toiny Beach Club has a pool on the beach so seems to be the new trend...

----------


## amyb

Never knew Rivage was a hotel. Toque, yes  You did remind me that was the case. 

Ellen,what about Mandala? For swimming or meditating?

----------


## cec1

There will be a pool . . . and much more! Lunch & dinner . . . seating for 120 (could be pushed, Im told, to 200) . . . parking for 50 cars.  A lot of work to meet planned opening of June 28.

----------


## le_reve

Wow!  Very much looking forward to this opening!

----------


## amyb

Oh my…lots going on at this site.

Dennis this one is long awaited!

----------


## elgreaux

> Never knew Rivage was a hotel. Toque, yes  You did remind me that was the case. 
> 
> Ellen, what about Mandala? For swimming or meditating?



Le Rivage was the restaurant at the St Barth Beach Hotel, which had the pool.

Mandala's pool, more for meditating I would think, not sure I ever saw anyone in the water but perhaps when it was a former iteration at that location.

----------


## andynap

> Le Rivage was the restaurant at the St Barth Beach Hotel, which had the pool.



During our first stay in SBH we used the beach in front of the St Barth Beach Hotel and had a very nice lunch at Le Rivage.

----------


## NancySC

At Mandala our table of choice was situated over what was the pool ! We loved it there...

----------


## Reed

I am curious about the choice of an Italian menu when Sereno does that pretty much next door.

----------


## Leon

> During our first stay in SBH we used the beach in front of the St Barth Beach Hotel and had a very nice lunch at Le Rivage.



We were seeing the last days of that hotel, which did not have much left from its time of glory. And it was closed. But Herve still had a large and lovely crowds of what looked like local residents at dinner time. The food was very homey and high quality to the end.

----------


## amyb

We have great memories of dining at Rivage too.

----------


## Leon

I just hope Herve will bring back his old French classics and more along the same lines.

----------


## amyb

That would certainly please me.

----------

